# Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered



## Jackson (Jan 14, 2014)

Iran President Boasts:  America &#8216;Surrendered&#8217;



> *IRANIAN PRESIDENT HASSAN ROUHANI boasts that the newly struck nuclear deal shows that world powers 'surrendered to Iranian nation's will,*' days* after US *and other nations *formally agreed to ease sanctions in exchange for limits on nuke power*.
> 
> "Our relationship w/ the world is based on Iranian nation's interests. In #Geneva agreement world powers surrendered to Iranian nation's will," a tweet from the Iranian leader's account said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/01/14/rouhani-world-powers-surrendered-to-iran-with-nuclear-

Another foreign policy failure and a new crisis in the Middle East.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2014)

We did. Or rather obama and Kerry surrendered for us.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 15, 2014)

We can learn much from the French- Barack Obama 2014


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 15, 2014)

Better then another 10 years war, thousands of dead troops and trillions in treasure blown on another shit hole.

WTF can iran do to us?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Better then another 10 years war, thousands of dead troops and trillions in treasure blown on another shit hole.
> 
> WTF can iran do to us?



Good question. However, you don't have the need to know.

-Geaux


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Iran President Boasts:  America &#8216;Surrendered&#8217;.



According to Fox, the British Daily mail and a few Israeli outlets.
No reputable sources are covering the story at the moment.

Until they do, I'll hang on from believing it.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

Rouhani: World powers ?surrendered? to Iran with nuclear deal | Fox News



> Published January 14, 2014
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani boasted on Twitter that the United States and other world powers effectively "surrendered" to Tehran with the newly struck nuclear deal.



Here's the twitter page.

https://twitter.com/HassanRouhani

I seem to be having trouble finding the tweet, perhaps you could help me.
Thanks. 

I did find this one about destroying Christianity.



> May Jesus Christ, Prophet of love & peace, bless us all on this day. Wishing Merry #Christmas to those celebrating, esp Iranian Christians.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it a failure?

The goal is to get Iran to give up it's creation of a nuclear weapon.

That can be done in various ways.

One is to start yet another war.

Another is to remove the need for one.

I prefer that latter.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 15, 2014)

Let stay out of it and rebuild America!!!!

More science
More education
More focus on America!


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> We can learn much from the French- Barack Obama 2014



We actually could.

Especially from their adventure in Algiers.

Empire is a fool's errand.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

Hang on, here it is...

Iran Celebrates American 'Surrender'; Obama Says 'Give Peace a Chance'



> Our relationship w/ the world is based on Iranian nation's interests. In #Geneva agreement world powers surrendered to Iranian nation's will
> &#8212; Hassan Rouhani (@HassanRouhani) January 14, 2014



or maybe not.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#Geneva&src=hash



> Hassan Rouhani &#8207;@HassanRouhani 14 Jan
> #Geneva Agreement:Global recognition of Iran's #peaceful technology& lifting sanctions agst #peace-loving ppl of Iran pic.twitter.com/vUSY4vAuTZ



The story is a lie, a load of old bollocks, bullshit, all designed for idiots to believe.

Who admits to being an idiot?


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Forget Rouhani.  Obabble has been touting America's withdrawal/defeat ever since his Cairo speech...and that is precisely what is happening in the ME...and elsewhere.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Let stay out of it and rebuild America!!!!
> 
> More science
> More education
> More focus on America!



I agree... right up until Iran gets nuclear weapons and starts using them... on us.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let stay out of it and rebuild America!!!!
> ...



All the years Israel said an Iranian nuke was imminent? | Liberal Conspiracy


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > We can learn much from the French- Barack Obama 2014
> ...



I looked for America's "empire".  Didn't find it.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Try looking up American military bases; you'll have more luck.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Indofred said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



It's not there until it's there....then it's too late.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered



Ins't he adorable?  Be he feels like a big boy now.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 15, 2014)

There's no other way to describe it.  We surrendered.   Iran brought America to its knees without firing a shot.   Now they can pretty much do as they want.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 15, 2014)

Iran will have a serviceable nuclear bomb by the time Bobo waddles back to the Chicagoland sewer he crawled out of.
Israel does not have the air force required to destroy Iran's nuclear bomb making facilities without using nuclear weapons. 
As for the 'Chamberlain brothers' Bobo and Kerry this is a widely held opinion of them globally:
Israeli defence minister says John Kerry should 'take Nobel prize and leave us be' - reports - Telegraph 
I liked the not so subtle innuendo about the 'Peace Prize'. The Minister was saying to the world: "Kerry, you poser. You basically awarded yourself the Silver Star and the Noble Prize awarded to you by a bunch of Liberal pussies will mean the same thing. You got something you didn't deserve". Just like Bobo.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?

You wouldnt go to the nut house and ask the guy in roller skates and the wizard hat about your investment portfolio would you?


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?
> 
> You wouldnt go to the nut house and ask the guy in roller skates and the wizard hat about your investment portfolio would you?


The "crazy bastard" will soon have his finger on the nuclear bomb trigger. That's why pal.
Might as well give Charlie Manson a set of steak knives and let him loose on a NY subway.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?
> ...



The guy in the wizard hat will soon be an investment guru but right now he's a guy in a wizard hat.

See?  He's a loon with loony ideas.  Dont go loony with him.

Charles Manson killed people with knives.  Amadinnerguard doesnt have the same history with nukes.

Lets keep it in perspective and be real shall we.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Better then another 10 years war, thousands of dead troops and trillions in treasure blown on another shit hole.
> 
> WTF can iran do to us?



Hello nit wit? Are you ignorant enough that you need that explained? I mean never mind that our ally Israel will be first to recieve Iran's nuclear aggression, because I know you don't care about millions of Jewish lives right. But you need it explained as to what they can do to us?

Ignorance and callousness doesn't reflect well on you.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered
> ...



Remove the need for war nit wit?

Which is your choice; destroy Israel or destroy Iran?


----------



## KNB (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you people have any idea how many nuclear weapons are in Israel's arsenal?  Forget America's stockpile of thousands, but Israel has more than enough so that if Iran builds and uses even one nuclear device, Iran will disappear and never be seen again.  And they all know it.

Teabagger Republicans know about as much of Iran as they do about blacks, gays, women, math, science and complex critical thinking.  It's just more pathetic fear of something that they can't understand.  Hold your guns tight, Confederate states.  Someone, somewhere, is a threat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 15, 2014)

Boasting of 'victory' every time they lose is the modus operandi of the wing nut far right reactionaries as well.

The reactionaries match well the OP and the Iranian losers' cries of 'victory'.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?
> ...



Israel, North Korea and Pakistan have bombs.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

KNB said:


> Do you people have any idea how many nuclear weapons are in Israel's arsenal?  Forget America's stockpile of thousands, but Israel has more than enough so that if Iran builds and uses even one nuclear device, Iran will disappear and never be seen again.  And they all know it.
> 
> Teabagger Republicans know about as much of Iran as they do about blacks, gays, women, math, science and complex critical thinking.  It's just more pathetic fear of something that they can't understand.  Hold your guns tight, Confederate states.  Someone, somewhere, is a threat.



Israel would become a glass parking lot if it launched.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Better then another 10 years war, thousands of dead troops and trillions in treasure blown on another shit hole.
> 
> WTF can iran do to us?



Democrats LOVE stupid voters. You fit right in.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?
> 
> You wouldnt go to the nut house and ask the guy in roller skates and the wizard hat about your investment portfolio would you?


Because he's in charge of their military.

You and Matthew make a good pair.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 15, 2014)

interesting. Especially considering Chris's thread the other night declaring that Obama has gotten victory with the Iran deal.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?
> ...



Why does what he says about America matter tho?  This is like the crazy ex girlfriend saying you have a small dick and treating it like good information 

"Hey Imadinnerjacket said we surrendered!!...We must do something"  Huh?

What you gonna do make him punch himself until he takes it back?  Treat a crazy guy like he has a valid uncrazy point?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The point is that once again the myth of the "new respect" for the U.S. brought on by the anointment of President Kardashian has once again been shot to pieces... we're now a worldwide laughing stock thanks to this administration's ship of fools...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what a crazy bastard in Iran is saying as if he's sane?
> ...



Personally, I think we should prevent nuclear weapons from falling into the hands of religious fanatics who believe they have the religious responsibility to bring the end of the world by destroying our nation, which they consider to be the Great Satan.

I don't get some people who seem to get worked up and angry at the thought of Christians advocating for honesty, life, and liberty but have no problem whatsover when Twelvers want to obtain nuclear weapons when even extreme Muslims find Twelvers to be radical.

Go figure


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



It's not about his words, it's about some Americans claiming victory in a clearly winless situation. Refer to Chris's thread for proof of this stupidity.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Achmadinenjad is no longer the President of Iran.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Yes it has but only if you treat Imadinnerjacket as being credible.  If you treat him like the wack job he is you'd know his statement is the words of a crazy person


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



It appears you don't even know who we're talking about. The nut you keep referring to is no longer president.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 15, 2014)

Doesn't matter what they SAY, only what they do. They have wacky brainwashed RW hard liners to deal with, but they can become irrelevant, JUST LIKE OURS HAVE...


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, Iran did get a victory of sorts. They are now an official member of the Nuclear Power Club. And whether we like it or not, that does command a certain amount of respect and fear. Iran understood early on that they would be insulated from Foreign Attack if they became a Nuclear Power. Now they cannot go the way of Iraq. 

Foreign Powers have to accept them as somewhat of an equal. And that's all Iran ever wanted. Their goal has been achieved. They're in the Big League now. Nothing can happen in the Middle East without their input. That's the kind of prestige being a member of the Nuclear Power Club brings. They played everything perfectly. Ya gotta give em some props for that. They never backed down.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Ok then the new nut job...same as the old....not a credible person to point to on matters.  Unless you think he is...I dont.  So if he says America Surrendered...big deal.  Its means just as much as someone who says "Yo mama ugly"


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 15, 2014)

KNB said:


> Do you people have any idea how many nuclear weapons are in Israel's arsenal?  Forget America's stockpile of thousands, but Israel has more than enough so that if Iran builds and uses even one nuclear device, Iran will disappear and never be seen again.  And they all know it.
> 
> Teabagger Republicans know about as much of Iran as they do about blacks, gays, women, math, science and complex critical thinking.  It's just more pathetic fear of something that they can't understand.  Hold your guns tight, Confederate states.  Someone, somewhere, is a threat.



you got that right....he's in the White House....


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


"Perspective?" "Real"?
Try to keep up pal. Ahmadinejad is long gone ass hole!
BTW, good old Charlie never killed anyone moron!
While you are at it go to the fucking library and learn how to use basic spelling in your posts. Maybe 'mommy' doesn't have time today to give you a lift. 
 You LIB idiots never cease to amuse with your inability to post the most simple sentences properly and you all have always got a lot to offer about what you know nothing about visa vi domestic/world history.
Keep it up fool. I like to C&P posts from people like you to friends that like a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Touche....remember when Obabble claimed AQ was decimated and on the run?  Politics is replete with bullshit artists.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Making obama look like a fool
1. Putin
2. the president of Iran
3. Netanyahu
4. the hot danish
5. mooshelle
6. hillly
7. obama himself.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




Thanks read my avatar.  Dont be that guy


----------



## Kosh (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No one could be that guy unless they are far left.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Biggest lesson learned here...Get your Nukes. Being a member of the Nuclear Power Club seals the deal for ya. There will be no invasions or foreign attacks on Iran now. It's just too risky. Hussein and Gaddafi's biggest mistake was not getting Nukes and joining the Club. I'm sure they tried to get em, but it just didn't happen in time to save them. Look what happened to their Nations and where are they now? Iran played the game perfectly. Having Nukes has saved them. We may not like it, but it is what it is.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH BOY! Another historical accomplishment for the mulatto messiah. Isn't it amazing what can be accomplished when a couple of traitors get together.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

I would say the Iranian President has good reason to boast. Iran has won the Chess Match. Western Powers have been forced to concede. Iran is now a Nuclear Power and here to stay. The man has a lot to boast about. That's just the reality.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Iran President Boasts:  America &#8216;Surrendered&#8217;





Rouhani is the guy in the Emergency Room trying to impress the pretty nurse by saying, "I broke the other guy's hand with my face."


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

"Do you people have any idea how many nuclear weapons are in Israel's arsenal? Forget America's stockpile of thousands, but Israel has more than enough so that if Iran builds and uses even one nuclear device, Iran will disappear and never be seen again. And they all know it.

Teabagger Republicans know about as much of Iran as they do about blacks, gays, women, math, science and complex critical thinking. It's just more pathetic fear of something that they can't understand. Hold your guns tight, Confederate states. Someone, somewhere, is a threat."

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Nobody knows more about Iran's nuke program than the Israelis...how come they are worried?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rouhani's statements are for internal consumption to make Iran's compliance with US demands more palatable to the electorate.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Rouhani's statements are for internal consumption to make Iran's compliance with US demands more palatable to the electorate.



you are in a dream world, G.    Obama and Kerry gave away the store, the iranians and the rest of the world are laughing at us.   Putin won another round from the idiot obama.

Iran will get nukes.  Israel may be forced to knock them out-------obams's incompetence may have started WW3.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Making obama look like a fool
> 1. Putin
> 2. the president of Iran
> 3. Netanyahu
> ...



Are you stupid enough to believe that Putin would have woken up one day and offered up Syria's chemical weapons out of the clear blue sky if the US had not threatened Syria?

I bet you really are that stupid.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Making obama look like a fool
> ...



Syria is a pawn of russia.  Putin now owns Syria's chemical weapons.  Obama did not threaten Syria,  just the opposite,  he wimped out on it and Putin called his bluff.

Score:  Putin 2   obama 0


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Another Chess Match lost by the West. They've lost in Syria as well. Assad and Putin simply outplayed and outsmarted Obama and Kerry. Obama and Kerry pinned everything on the Chemical Weapons issue. It was their sole argument for attacking Syria. But Assad and Putin defused and dismantled that argument by giving up the Chemical Weapons and allowing UN Inspectors in. Obama and Kerry are now left with no coherent or legitimate argument for War with Syria. 

Like i said, you have to give Iran some grudging respect. They never relented. They achieved their goal of becoming a Nuclear Power. Western Powers have to concede and respect them now. It's all a Chess Match. Obama and other Western Powers need to brush up on their game.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rouhani's statements are for internal consumption to make Iran's compliance with US demands more palatable to the electorate.
> ...



What store?

What did they give away, exactly?

Provide a list.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Another Chess Match lost by the West. They've lost in Syria as well. Assad and Putin simply outplayed and outsmarted Obama and Kerry. Obama and Kerry pinned everything on the Chemical Weapons issue. It was their sole argument for attacking Syria. But Assad and Putin defused and dismantled that argument by giving up the Chemical Weapons and allowing UN Inspectors in. Obama and Kerry are now left with no coherent or legitimate argument for War with Syria.
> 
> Like i said, you have to give Iran some grudging respect. They never relented. They achieved their goal of becoming a Nuclear Power. Western Powers have to concede and respect them now. It's all a Chess Match. Obama and other Western Powers need to brush up on their game.



Don't forget the dog eaters of north korea, who also have nukes.

wonder if Kim will eat the dogs that ate his uncle-------------


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Ah..so Republicans wanted to attack Syria?

Do tell.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Nothing in the deal will keep Iran from getting nuclear bombs.  It was a terrible deal made by idiots Kerry and obama.

Kennedy would not have made such a deal,  neither would bush, reagan, ford, or even carter.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Why would the US attack Syria?   They are not a threat to us.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Provide a list.

And stop with the Bullshit.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 15, 2014)

for pie-in-the-sky liberals who think nothing will happen....




> Granting an Iranian nuclear weapons breakout capability will produce catastrophic consequences  (many of which Obama himself acknowledged, in his March 2012 speech):
> 
> 
> 1) The Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons (NPT) will effectively be finished. The world's most volatile region will become even more explosive as other regional players scramble to establish their own nuclear arsenals to counter Iran's. And rogue nations will realize that by following Iran's deceptive playbook, they too can develop a nuclear capability.
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Another Chess Match lost by the West. They've lost in Syria as well. Assad and Putin simply outplayed and outsmarted Obama and Kerry. Obama and Kerry pinned everything on the Chemical Weapons issue. It was their sole argument for attacking Syria. But Assad and Putin defused and dismantled that argument by giving up the Chemical Weapons and allowing UN Inspectors in. Obama and Kerry are now left with no coherent or legitimate argument for War with Syria.
> ...



Hey, North Korea and Iran learned the lessons well. They saw what happened to Hussein and Gaddafi. And they see the trouble Assad is having too. If they all had achieved Nuclear capability, they would have been insulated from invasion and attack. Iran cannot be invaded or attacked now. It would just be too risky for the West. North Korea is in the same position. Being a member of the Nuclear Power Club protects you from Foreign Attacks. It guarantees your survival. So Iran has won on this one. They have good reason to boast.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



So what was "wimped" out on? Do tell.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



if the deal is adhered to iran will not have nuclear weapons. if they don't adhere to the deal then sanctions are re-imposed.

further, i'm curious what course of action you would prefer?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



A list of what?   Irans centrafuges?  Irans nuclear triggers?  See post #65


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Most of your points are correct save one.

Iran doesn't have a nuclear weapon.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Iran will continue to develop nuclear weapons in secret.   Do you really think they can be trusted to reveal everything they are doing.   

What would I prefer?   sanctions strong enough to force regime change and free the Iranian people from radical muslim oppression.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Lesson for all Nations of the World...Get your Nukes. Once you have them, you become a member of an elite group of Nations. You can't be touched. Iran and North Korea have already learned that lesson.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




How do you know that?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



A list of what was "Given Away"?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


i believe the phrase is famously 'trust, but verify'

and haven't we tampered with the government in iran enough?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



They haven't tested one.

And no intelligence agency in the world has said they do.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Look at you, making shit up on the fly!

Syria's chemical weapons are in the process of being destroyed right now. You really should read the real news instead of listening to the voices in your head.

Britain sends warships to aid destruction of Syria's chemical weapons - Telegraph

BBC News - Germany agrees to help destroy Syria's chemical weapons

Putin 0, US 2.

And it was the GOP which wimped out on attacking Syria.  You really do have the memory of a goldfish, don't you.  Holy shit!


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see you took the bait


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



why run a test?  just allow some radicals to put one in shipping container, put it on a freighter and sail it into NY harbor, then set if off remotely.   It may or may not work without a test, but why would they care?

They are still running the centrafuges, still creating fisionable material,  the so-called deal did not stop them from doing anything,  but we released our sanctions to they will have more money to invest in destroying the west.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Sure, some of them are being destroyed, probably the ones whose shelf life has already made them harmless.  

Obama wanted to attack Syria, not the GOP.  Putin trumped him with a phony deal and he bought it.  Now Iran has done the same thing,  You do not send amatuers to negotiate with radical muslims who are bent on destroying us.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Building a nuke without testing it eh?  Somehow someway they must have nukes even if no one can find it, seen it, etc.

Just like Iraq...there around there somewhere.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Has anyone seen North Korea's nuclear bombs?   Or are we just taking the dog eater's word for it?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Iraq's WMDs are being destroyed in Syria right now.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Got nothing, huh?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You living under a rock?

2013 North Korean nuclear test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well, that makes a lot of sense.
Argue based on lies for years, get proven wrong by time and, when the mass of lies is exposed, say it'll happen anyway, even though all the facts indicate otherwise.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered
> ...



You do realise this story is a hoax, don't you?


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

Redfish said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Another Chess Match lost by the West. They've lost in Syria as well. Assad and Putin simply outplayed and outsmarted Obama and Kerry. Obama and Kerry pinned everything on the Chemical Weapons issue. It was their sole argument for attacking Syria. But Assad and Putin defused and dismantled that argument by giving up the Chemical Weapons and allowing UN Inspectors in. Obama and Kerry are now left with no coherent or legitimate argument for War with Syria.
> ...



Moronic post.
There were no uncle eating dogs. It was made up, a lie, a fabrication.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Rouhani's statements are for internal consumption to make Iran's compliance with US demands more palatable to the electorate.





hazlnut said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Iran President Boasts:  America Surrendered
> ...





Katzndogz said:


> There's no other way to describe it.  We surrendered.   Iran brought America to its knees without firing a shot.   Now they can pretty much do as they want.



What statements; the OP is based on a lie. He didn't say it.



Indofred said:


> Hang on, here it is...
> 
> Iran Celebrates American 'Surrender'; Obama Says 'Give Peace a Chance'
> 
> ...



It seems, even after the real tweet has been published on this very thread, the morons still believe Fox lies.
There's no hope for the world if the most powerful nation on earth is populated with fucking idiots.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Do tell... Believe everything you hear I see. Not even a 'I'm not certain'... Or 'maybe' ?

-Geaux


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 15, 2014)

With that piece of shit as president we have become the new France.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Indeed we should consider the source. However, the issue here is there have been so many 'sources' lately that make Obama look like a smuck

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 15, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> With that piece of shit as president we have become the new France.



I can't believe how weak Obummer is and I'm ashamed to call him President. I pray the US can hold on just a little longer until his term is up

Then GTFO

-Geaux


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > With that piece of shit as president we have become the new France.
> ...


If you're ashamed don't call the piece of shit president, I sure in hell don't and will not.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > With that piece of shit as president we have become the new France.
> ...



I've linked to and posted the real tweet, twice.
Why are people still acting as if the version in the OP isn't a lie?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 16, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



When An insane person calls you a name.  You're saying that they are crazy, their ideas are crazy but what they call you sticks and becomes part of your character?

You dont even believe that but you are looking for any way to take a swipe at Obama.  Lets be honest.  Or else you wouldnt claim the words of a nut case are credible


----------



## paulitician (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't think we surrendered. Although, it is a big victory for Iran. They never relented. The U.S. and the West are just facing reality now. Iran is a Nuclear Power. And there's nothing anyone can do about that. They finally accepted that and got the best deal they could hope for. It's a sort of grudging respect. Iran will not go the way of Iraq or Libya. They cannot be invaded or attacked at this point. Having Nukes has insulated them from such attacks. The only one crazy enough to attack them now would be Israel. But even that's less likely now. Iran has won for the most part. But i still wouldn't call it 'surrender.' I think it was more a case of accepting reality. The West just didn't have anymore cards to play.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 16, 2014)

paulitician said:


> I don't think we surrendered. Although, it is a big victory for Iran. They never relented. The U.S. and the West are just facing reality now. Iran is a Nuclear Power. And there's nothing anyone can do about that. They finally accepted that and got the best deal they could hope for. It's a sort of grudging respect. Iran will not go the way of Iraq or Libya. They cannot be invaded or attacked at this point. Having Nukes has insulated them from such attacks. The only one crazy enough to attack them now would be Israel. But even that's less likely now. Iran has won for the most part. But i still wouldn't call it 'surrender.' I think it was more a case of accepting reality. The West just didn't have anymore cards to play.




the notion that a nation is  IMMUNE from attack simply because it has  "nukes"---
is kinda idiotic -----there are many ways to attack and not a whole lot of safe ways 
for ANY NATION to use Nukes HIROSHIMA STYLE-----the real danger of "NUKES"
 in Iran is not some big time  HIROSHIMA type thing-----it is little stuff------using nuke technology in   ----"civiilan"   terrorism


----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2014)

paulitician said:


> I don't think we surrendered. Although, it is a big victory for Iran. They never relented. The U.S. and the West are just facing reality now. Iran is a Nuclear Power. And there's nothing anyone can do about that. They finally accepted that and got the best deal they could hope for. It's a sort of grudging respect. Iran will not go the way of Iraq or Libya. They cannot be invaded or attacked at this point. Having Nukes has insulated them from such attacks. The only one crazy enough to attack them now would be Israel. But even that's less likely now. Iran has won for the most part. But i still wouldn't call it 'surrender.' I think it was more a case of accepting reality. The West just didn't have anymore cards to play.



Iran has no nukes and the "victory" story is still a lie.
See my previous posts and my sig.


----------

